# Site General > General Herp >  What does '1.1', '0.1', '1.0' mean?

## Pampho85

Hi, I'm new to this forum, and basically snake discussion.  I plan on getting some ball pythons and boas in the future when I move out of my parents house (I'm in high school currently) and I've got quite a few years of snake handling experience under my belt, but none whatsoever with housing or keeping snakes.  Back to the main point, I've never heard '1.1', '0.1', etc. when describing snakes, I've seen this in signatures and such.  Any help please? Thanks!

----------


## The Serpent Merchant

1.0= male

0.1= female

0.0.1= unknown sex

So 4.5.6 would = 4 males, 5 females, and 6 of unknown sex

----------

Fyre (08-11-2012),Maaarble (03-16-2018),Monty44 (09-28-2017),_Pampho85_ (05-27-2012),Pluto_the_python (05-30-2018),rabbitthefrank (11-07-2015),vivi (04-02-2020)

----------


## Daybreaker

1.0 male 
0.1 female 
0.0.1 unknown sex

2.0 = two males, 1.3 = one male and three females, etc

----------

_Pampho85_ (05-27-2012)

----------


## Skittles1101

First number is males, second is females, and third is unknown.

1.2.3= 1 male, 2 females, 3 unknown sex  :Smile: 

Welcome to the forum  :Very Happy:

----------

_Pampho85_ (05-27-2012)

----------


## Slim

Welcome to BP.met!  Good to have you here  :Good Job: 

1.0 = Male
0.1 = Female
0.0.1 = Unknown

So, if you had 2.3.1, you would have 2 males, 3 females, and one unknown.

EDIT: Holy Crap!  I didn't think I was_ that_ slow on the draw!

----------

_Pampho85_ (05-27-2012)

----------


## Daybreaker

As everyone posts at the same time...lol

----------

_Slim_ (05-27-2012),_The Serpent Merchant_ (05-27-2012)

----------


## Kiyayiya

Lol, welcome  :Razz:

----------


## MasonC2K

It's the number that indicates what version of a snake you have. The versions change with each  upgrade or patch.   :Smile:

----------

_Cendalla_ (05-29-2012),_Slim_ (05-29-2012),_The Serpent Merchant_ (05-29-2012)

----------


## Cendalla

> It's the number that indicates what version of a snake you have. The versions change with each  upgrade or patch.


Thanks. You made me snort coffee up my nose :Razz:

----------

